# frontosa w/ calvus?



## b show (Apr 7, 2009)

Both frontosa and calvus are from lake Tanganyika, So can you keep them together? I know fronts get twice the size of calvus and that calvus grow reall really slow. They are both slow eaters , and they come from the same place. So i wanted to know about mixing them? thanks b  show


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I don't recommend keeping any fish with frontosa that you don't want to become snacks. But, sometimes it works for some people. Sometimes the fronts get hungry.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

I have kept frontosas and comps together for many years. They both grow very slowly. I don't see aggression between the two. The comps breed on a regular basis. A few shells in the tank give the comps somewhere to retreat.


----------



## micmun (Jan 13, 2021)

b show said:


> Both frontosa and calvus are from lake Tanganyika, So can you keep them together? I know fronts get twice the size of calvus and that calvus grow reall really slow. They are both slow eaters , and they come from the same place. So i wanted to know about mixing them? thanks b  show


 I have one in a tank of frontosa. They ignore each other


----------

